# HELP! - Different Colors Using PS/LR and the Browser - What am I doing wrong?



## J.R. (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Apologies if something like this has been discussed earlier but I could not find it by searching. 

I have a recently acquired Dell U2713H display that is calibrated using a Spyder 4 Pro. I am using the ProPhoto RGB space in PS for editing / working on my pictures. 

I tried uploading my pictures here on CR but the photos look washed out and desaturated - almost as if affected by radiation. See below picture - The sky appears to have turned purple instead of blue and the building seems to have lost its saturation. :'( :'(

I've tried using both Google Chrome as well as the Firefox browser. What am I doing wrong?

PS: The same pics were uploaded on FB and they appear perfectly OK as I see them on screen. 

Help Guys!


----------



## J.R. (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Different Colors Using PS/LR and the Browser - What am I doing wrong?*

This is the FB screenshot


----------



## sturdiva (Aug 20, 2013)

Are you exporting your pictures for the web using the sRGB color space, or keeping them at ProPhoto? (you want to use sRGB for the web).


----------



## J.R. (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm not sure ... but on your recommendation I tried using the Save for Web option and the result is below -


----------



## randym77 (Aug 20, 2013)

See the "color management woes" thread in this forum.

I'm guessing the problem is with your browser. Some browsers color manage, some don't, with some it can be turned off and on.


----------



## J.R. (Aug 20, 2013)

that's better ... I'll try unchecking the ICC profile


----------



## J.R. (Aug 20, 2013)

OK ... so the colors I see using the "save for web" option are what I see on my screen while if I simply choose the save option and uncheck the "ICC profile" option the colors change quite radically ... 

What to do?


----------



## J.R. (Aug 20, 2013)

randym77 said:


> See the "color management woes" thread in this forum.
> 
> I'm guessing the problem is with your browser. Some browsers color manage, some don't, with some it can be turned off and on.



Thanks ... I'll search for that


----------



## J.R. (Aug 20, 2013)

J.R. said:


> randym77 said:
> 
> 
> > See the "color management woes" thread in this forum.
> ...



I ran through that thread and I understand that this is not a problem with my browsers. Why should the same photo uploaded on FB / 500px be rendered correctly while on CR they do not?


----------



## randym77 (Aug 20, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I ran through that thread and I understand that this is not a problem with my browsers. Why should the same photo uploaded on FB / 500px be rendered correctly while on CR they do not?



Probably because the site changes the files when you upload them. I am not on 500px, but Facebook is well known for changing the files uploaded (reducing the resolution, etc.)


----------



## xROELOFx (Aug 20, 2013)

check out below thread, it maybe has the answer you're looking for
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16431


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 20, 2013)

Your problem is using Prophoto RGB... That is the largest RGB color space... then putting it on the web browsers that use sRBG which is the smallest RGB color space, so most the colors are out of gamut...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 20, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologies if something like this has been discussed earlier but I could not find it by searching.
> 
> ...



Well google is a terrible browser since it has basically zero color management of any sort. If you use it on a wide gamut monitor set to wide gamut mode basically everything will look wrong (same goes for IE). And if you use it on a regular monitor any wide gamut images will look wrong.

IE works OK these days on a standard gamut monitor.

It is surprising that using Firefox didn't work well as that one is fully color-managed. Get the extension Color Management 0.5.3 for it and use that to make sure all the setting for color-management are correct.

I believe that Safari should also work, at least on a Mac (and some version here and there on Windows I think).

Facebook converts everything to sRGB and lower quality in general.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 20, 2013)

J.R. said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > randym77 said:
> ...



Because some photo sites are annoying and forcibly convert ALL images to sRGB even when you really want to and knowingly want to create a special wide gamut gallery. So those sites reprocess and convert your image to sRGB gamut (Facebook also compresses it in man ways a lot too so it usually looks a lot worse). So it seems like FB/500px along with Smugmug and Zenfolio convert everything to sRGB (it's a crime that smugmug and zenfolio and 500px offer zero options to avoid the auto-convert, photographers should be at the forefront of color management and extended gamut usage and yet they are like the ultimate Luddites for whatever reason, a shame, and very weird seeing how many are gadget and tech obsessed otherwise).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 20, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologies if something like this has been discussed earlier but I could not find it by searching.
> 
> ...


 
You need to backup up and look at your entire color management process.

Start with the Camera. Is it set to sRGB or Adobe RGB?
Set it to sRGB unless you are expert at color management

Prophoto is fine for editing photos, but if you are trying to do Wide Gamut without understanding how everything works, you are in trouble. There is no 5 minute solution, and over half the advice you will get on a forum is either wrong or out of context.

Anything you upload should be first converted to sRGB and checked for color. there is more than one way to do this.

In the event that you need Wide Gamut (few actually do), start reading about it from a website with experts. 

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/color-spaces.htm

http://www.normankoren.com/color_management.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> is it not better that he describes his own color flow?


He would be more likely to get correct answers if he did.


----------



## J.R. (Aug 21, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ankorwatt said:
> 
> 
> > is it not better that he describes his own color flow?
> ...



Thanks Spokane & Ankorwatt ... I'm new at color management - what exactly do you mean by "color flow"?


----------



## J.R. (Aug 21, 2013)

trying again after some tweaking with photoshop


----------



## J.R. (Aug 21, 2013)

Okay ... I think I've got it. I ran through a lot of settings and came up with the following - 

1) The document profile was showing as untagged RGB - I went to "Assign Profile" under the "Edit" tab and opted for "Working RGB: ProPhoto RGB";
2) The Monitor Color in "Color Settings" was wrongly chosen;
3) Destination Color Space was incorrectly chosen

Thanks for the resources guys ... I'll get back with my color flow. 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------

